# Bach's Air for Double Reed Quartet



## Enthalpy

Hi colleagues,

here's, from J-S Bach's suite for orchestra No 3, the *Air, for double reed quartet*, at original height, copyleft.
View attachment JSBach_Air_QuartDoubleReeds.pdf


Many instruments are possible. A bassoon wouldn't blend well as the third voice, but may sometimes be easier to find than a third oboe.

Enjoy!
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------

